# "If I had to get rid of all but one of the guitars I have, I'd be OK with keeping only this guitar



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Credit to @torndownunit for the idea for this thread.

Can be either an electric or acoustic guitar. 

I have only 3 electric guitars. 

At the moment, I would keep my Epi Casino Coupe. Tough decision!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ha.


Hahahahaha.

No.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Ha.
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha.
> ...


Sorry brother, thread titles says you gotta choose...and only one.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

would be my CS '54 Tele


__
https://flic.kr/p/41648360244


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Easy one to answer- my 80's '62 AVRI Strat. That one is never leaving... hopefully be my son or daughter's when I'm gone if they appreciate it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably my R8...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmmm.

Not an easy choice, but, if I could only keep one it would probably be my '16 LP Standard.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Budda said:


> Ha.
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha.
> ...


I could probably get it down to 3: a Strat, a Les Paul & an SG - - but not the one that you think @Budda


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I will always keep my @greco 335 copy (SA-700). Hands down the best playing and sounding guitar I own. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BfxA9yPgZaL/


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Euhhhhh  Just one !!! 

One of my VA-900 in that case.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Wow...I guess I would have to say my Ibanez MBM2. Inexpensive and Cheezy looking, but the lightest and easiest guitar to play that I own. 

Arthritis is making some of my most expensive guitars a bit of a struggle. 10lb Les Pauls and 50s Gibson necks are becoming more of a challenge to play comfortably.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

greco said:


> Credit to @torndownunit for the idea for this thread.
> 
> Can be either an electric or acoustic guitar.
> 
> ...


Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin II 
I don't always like it in theory but as soon as I start playing it I'm happy again either electric or acoustic

j


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve got a lefty candy cola red American Standard Strat that just sings. It’s an interesting, unusual colour. The body is so resonant. It sounds exactly like a Strat is supposed to sound. The pickups don’t generate a bunch of noise. It’s SO easy to dial in a good sound. There’s absolutely nothing I would change about it. I could play it exclusively for the rest of my life...but what would be the fun in that?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Godin SD second from the left.

It has EMG strat pickups with the SPC tone control. Very versatile.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Probably Taylor 412ce (2007) :-/

P.S. Sorry once beloved Taylor 510 (2006), Martin OOO-18 (2014) and Gibson L-OOTV (2016) :-(


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

‘95 Marc Beneteau acoustic flattop, the same one I mention here regularly. It would break my heart to lose the others but hearts are broken all the time and my heart ain’t particularly special. I didn’t have to choose an electric but if I did it would likely be either the Tele Thinline or Godin LG.

Giving up the mandolins and banjos would hurt a lot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> ‘95 Marc Beneteau acoustic flattop, the same one I mention here regularly. It would break my heart to lose the others but hearts are broken all the time and my heart ain’t particularly special. I didn’t have to choose an electric but if I did it would likely be either the Tele Thinline or Godin LG.
> 
> *Giving up the mandolins and banjos* would hurt a lot.


Banjos and mandolins are not on the list. You don't have to worry and can keep ALL of them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess I'd keep my '77 LPC. 

.......and my Lowden. And my 12 fret Martin. And my 6120 would have to stay around. Plus, I gotta keep my '73 Strat.










I guess the answer to the question posed is: *NO!*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would not like to be without an acoustic and an electric and I also like having a 12 string acoustic and that's where I am now, so going to one only is not for me unless something drastic were to happen.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm down to two electrics, an acoustic and a bass right now and if I could keep only one I think it would likely be the Godin Core...an LP style copy with humbuckers. The other electric is a Fender Jaguar Blacktop that I do enjoy very much but selling it would net more cash than the Godin then I could either get another amp, more pedals or upgrade the pickups in the Godin.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I guess I'd keep my '77 LPC.
> 
> .......and my Lowden. And my 12 fret Martin. And my 6120 would have to stay around. Plus, I gotta keep my '73 Strat.
> 
> ...





Steadfastly said:


> I would not like to be without an acoustic and an electric and I also like having a 12 string acoustic and that's where I am now, so going to one only is not for me unless something drastic were to happen.


OK you guys. Play by the rules. Pick ONE and get it over with...and get over it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheap parlor size acoustic!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It be hard to let the telecaster go . But id choose the taylor









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nope, can't be done, I'd need at least 2.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

2014 Martin D-18


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> OK you guys. Play by the rules. Pick ONE and get it over with...and get over it.


You wanna see me cry?

Okay, if my hand was forced, it would be my Alvarez Masterworks MD-60. It is very similar to a Martin D-18 in materials and tone and the one I play the most.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guncho said:


> 2014 Martin D-18


That top seems so yellow! Is it possible or is it just the lighting?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I am not a number I am a free man!
What do you want?
Information!
You won’t get it!

That said, I’d keep my HD28V and my 2018 Les Paul Jr.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> That top seems so yellow! Is it possible or is it just the lighting?


Probably lighting although some of the earlier toner Martins were an ugly yellow. My 2012 D18 is a nice color and nowhere near yellow.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Nope, can't be done, I'd need at least 2.





Wardo said:


> That said, I’d keep my HD28V and my 2018 Les Paul Jr.


What is it with you guys?! 

PICK ONE and tell us which one you chose. Sheesh!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


>


Beautiful looking guitar! What is the make and model? 

I can't remember ever seeing a guitar exactly like this before.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Beautiful looking guitar! What is the make and model?
> 
> I can't remember ever seeing a guitar exactly like this before.


Yanuziello. Hand made in beautiful Southern Ontario.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Yanuziello. Hand made in beautiful Southern Ontario.


This shop is beyond words !!
Shop Tour — Yanuziello Stringed Instruments


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I would keep my Partscaster Tele.

Also:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/which-guitar-will-you-never-part-with-and-why.230160/


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

It would be hard .. variety is the spice of life. 

If I had to, my 94 PRS McCarty goldtop.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> I would keep my Partscaster Tele.
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/which-guitar-will-you-never-part-with-and-why.230160/


I thought something like this thread might have been done...and it wasn't even all that long ago!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

In this post-apocalypse universe is there still electricity?  If so, then the LP Firebrand.
If not, then the '43 J-45. Either way I still have a lot of practicing to do. Should be lots of time in a world of such devastation.


----------



## YammyV (Apr 23, 2019)

My Yamaha SBG 200 had it since 1985/early 86. 
The ONLY electric guitar I owned for over 30 years! It's been by my side through thick and thin!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

It would have to be my 2002 Taylor 814 CE Limited.
I have not played anything else like it, including other high end Taylors, Martins, Gibsons, Larrivees, Breedloves, whatever.
I think it is an anomaly because it is not a typical Taylor sounding guitar.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Depending on the day it will be one of these. Even when I only had one guitar I’ve never not owned a Strat, so this might be #1 (64 Relic made to display at the ‘08 NAMM show):











Besides being a great Les Paul, the Bloomfield has some sentimental value as it was my 40th b-day present to moi from moi.










The ‘65 SG Jr. rings like a tuning fork & made selling a ‘55 a lot easier. 

But.... if I was broke and had to sell everything else, the 62 VOS peeking out behind wouldn’t be a bad consolation prize. It has Wolfe Tone Grey Wolf pickups (Wolfe’s version of a Pat. Sticker), harness from RS Guitarworks, an upgraded bridge (Faber or Callaham or ???) and a nice fat neck.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sneaky said:


>


I just about cream myself every time I see one of these. A friend has one but it's left-handed.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> What is it with you guys?!
> 
> PICK ONE and tell us which one you chose. Sheesh!


Greco's losing it. He's always such a gentleman. Is this what they mean when they say "Don't poke the bear". 

GF^%@


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mooh said:


> I just about cream myself every time I see one of these. A friend has one but it's left-handed.


That would be taking "lubricating the neck of the guitar" to a new level. Yuk.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Easy. S&P Showcase acoustic. If I need an electric sound, my pedal board (which I am assuming I can keep) will get me close enough.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

After a great deal of soul searching, and trying to leave emotion out of it, I'd keep this. It's awesome and covers a lot of ground tonally.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

greco said:


> What is it with you guys?!
> 
> PICK ONE and tell us which one you chose. Sheesh!


Jeeeez, if you're gonna get picky, then I guess I'd sell everything and buy something like this Manzer Pat Metheny is playing (assuming I'd have enough money after selling my dozen+ guitars). 

It's kinda one guitar (but kinda not ------ So There!!!).


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ron Wood Cutom Shop L5-S

No question, but I'd miss my acoustics a lot.

NGD Custom Shop RW L5-S


http://imgur.com/id%3DQuFbZk3%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

davetcan said:


> After a great deal of soul searching, and trying to leave emotion out of it, I'd keep this. It's awesome and covers a lot of ground tonally.


The SSH is my favourite Strat layout (except maybe the Godin Progression's enhancer circuit). So many tones and very tonally responsive to the volume knob. I prefer that 2 point bridge too. Awesome looking guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mooh said:


> The SSH is my favourite Strat layout (except maybe the Godin Progression's enhancer circuit). So many tones and very tonally responsive to the volume knob. I prefer that 2 point bridge too. Awesome looking guitar.


'89 Ultra. Those early Lace Sensors are still my favourite Strat pups.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

davetcan said:


> '89 Ultra. Those early Lace Sensors are still my favourite Strat pups.


I put Lace Sensors in a CV Tele and they were a vast improvement. Let them go (and included the originals) with the guitar when I sold it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

No question if it were down to only one guitar it would be my Martin D-28 Authentic 1941. I'm still doing some gigs and would not want to be without my tele but if I were given a choice of only one I'd give up the gigs and keep the D-28.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I still dont know.

Let me get more guitars and get back to you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> I still dont know.
> 
> Let me get more guitars and get back to you.


I don't know either to be honest, it's just that @greco was being a bully, as usual.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Tough one but I'd probably keep my Strat. I've owned at least one Fender at any given point in time since 1981. Hard to imagine life without one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> I thought something like this thread might have been done...and it wasn't even all that long ago!


We' running out of things to talk about!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> What is it with you guys?!
> 
> PICK ONE and tell us which one you chose. Sheesh!


This one and that one ?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can't do this unless it's down to one electric and one acoustic. Sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2019)

and one bass.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

and an amp


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

After 30 years of screwing around. Easily through 100 guitars and lord knows how much cash. I indeed did get rid of them all and kept old reliable..... The '91 Heritage Gary Moore. It's just "it" for me. Was from the day I got it but it took me another 20 years to finally realize I was never going to find anything better for me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Don't need any thought on this one. '79 LP Deluxe with mods. I also wouldn't replace the bridge PUP.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Out of these if I had to choose is probably the R8. Strictly a fender guy, this r8 has really seen most of the action lately


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> This one and that one ?





Swervin55 said:


> Can't do this unless it's down to one electric and one acoustic. Sorry.





laristotle said:


> and one bass.





vadsy said:


> and an amp


A lot of people here not in the mood for soup tonight.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> A lot of people here not in the mood for soup tonight.


burgers are on the menu


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> burgers are on the menu


Best anniversary ever! Better be pics. See you over at the bahba-q thread.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Do I get to keep the B15n that just realized in the picture ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Went to L&M Bloor today to check out the 2019 LP Standard GT P90 with 50s neck. Also, ran into JDTO there as well.

Very nice guitar and I played it through a Pro Jr. The 50s neck carve is right where I want it but there are a couple of dud frets up around the 15th on the B and E on this one. Probably more but I didn't get into checking it any further because the GAS Fairy had already left the building.

Liked the neck pickup a lot but the bridge not so much. I was expecting the bridge to sound a bit more like my LP Jr. but I guess the maple cap and lack of a wrap tail make for more difference than I expected.

Anyway, went home and plugged my Firebird V into a Pro Junior. GAS for the LP GT gone in 2 seconds; the Firebird is god damn awesome.

So, in addition to my HD28V and 2018 Les Paul Jr. I'm gonna have to add my 2015 Firebird to the list of guitars I would keep if I could only keep one.


----------



## YammyV (Apr 23, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> Yanuziello. Hand made in beautiful Southern Ontario.


I wonder if they give tours of the shop?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> After 30 years of screwing around. Easily through 100 guitars and lord knows how much cash. I indeed did get rid of them all and kept old reliable..... The '91 Heritage Gary Moore. It's just "it" for me. Was from the day I got it but it took me another 20 years to finally realize I was never going to find anything better for me.


Looking at that pic, it just speaks quality and "please play me". I can see why you kept that one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> to the list of guitars I would keep if I could only keep one.


I give up!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> I give up!


Boy, we're a difficult bunch, eh? Taking our guitars away is akin to stealing ice cream from a kid.


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Scottone said:


> would be my CS '54 Tele


I would keep Scottone s 54 Tele , but he wouldn`t go for that , so my 71 Strat .


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

davetcan said:


> After a great deal of soul searching, and trying to leave emotion out of it, I'd keep this. It's awesome and covers a lot of ground tonally.


There’s one of these on Kijiji right now, Markham!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What about one Strat, a spare neck and a couple of extra loaded pick guards. HSH, HH, SSS, and HSS should cover it. Still one guitar....


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2019)

greco said:


> I give up!


Let's say what one can carry in an emergency?


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I could live with just my baja tele.
Slightly modified .... I think the only original parts left are the body, pick-guard and bridge.

Currently clear coating a light weight swamp ash body for it 

Nathan


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess some here just don't get the intended spirit of the thread that Greco started. Too bad as it is a good one. To me it seems it really about sacrifice. Getting to one guitar would be a huge sacrifice. If you change the rules and say "I can only get down to 2 guitars" you're changing the rules and not really sacrificing anything. Its really easy to get down to 2 guitars for me. I'd have my acoustic for my bluegrass jams and most of my at home playing and my electric for gigging and playing around at home. Not much sacrifice there. Having to make the decision to get down to one guitar presents sacrifices that you have to choose. Of course in reality none or not many of us have to make that decision but if someone had a gun to your children's head and said choose what are you going to sacrifice?
The thread was "If you had to choose one?", not " which ones would you choose?".


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Interesting question. It would be a really tough call, but I think I could do it. I’ve recently pared my electrics down to three, an American Original 50s Strat (Aztec Gold), an AO 50s Tele and a Gretsch G5420T with a bunch of great mods. Of those three, I think I’d end up keeping the Strat. It’s really comfortable and I love the neck, although the Tele is also KILLER and the Gretch is a lot of fun. That said, the Strat just feels so great to play and can do everything I need. I might opt to get a hotter bridge pickup, or one of those SD mini 59s or something, maybe.

That said, I don’t think I could be without an acoustic, so the Strat would have to go, as well. I have two Eastmans, an E6OM and an E10D, both of which are fantastic. I have a Blueridge 12 string which could go, as I don’t play it very often. My Halcyon Walnut/Lutz NL-00 is fantastic, so it would likely win out. It has a pickup, so I could get a soundhole plug and play it loud if needed. That said, it’s a bit of a niche sound and the Eastman dread is a fantastic-sounding acoustic. I also have an order in with Halcyon for a Grand Auditorium cutaway in Lutz over Walnut. I was gonna for for an AJ, but decided on the balance of a GA over the boom of an AJ. With a pickup, the cutaway and the fatter neck carve I’ve requested, it could probably do as my one and only. I don’t have it yet, but if it’s as good as my current Halcyon, I’d be comfortable picking it as my THE ONE.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I guess some here just don't get the intended spirit of the thread that Greco started. Too bad as it is a good one. To me it seems it really about sacrifice. Getting to one guitar would be a huge sacrifice. If you change the rules and say "I can only get down to 2 guitars" you're changing the rules and not really sacrificing anything. Its really easy to get down to 2 guitars for me. I'd have my acoustic for my bluegrass jams and most of my at home playing and my electric for gigging and playing around at home. Not much sacrifice there. Having to make the decision to get down to one guitar presents sacrifices that you have to choose. Of course in reality none or not many of us have to make that decision but if someone had a gun to your children's head and said choose what are you going to sacrifice?
> The thread was "If you had to choose one?", not " which ones would you choose?".


No I think people completely understand it. We just cant decide which it would be.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I guess some here just don't get the intended spirit of the thread that Greco started. Too bad as it is a good one.


People are just having fun with it as in completely ignore the rules if you can't come up with an answer; Greco knows what we are like and I'm sure he's laughing too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> No I think people completely understand it. We just cant decide which it would be.


Then I guess you don't know your guitars very well. I knew which one single guitar I'd keep before the question was asked.
Of course no one wants to go down to one guitar. Going down to one guitar would sacrifice a part of my life. So its really, "Which part of my life am I willing to sacrifice given a choice. And of course this is all hypothetical.
Maybe think of it another way. Which guitar would you absolutely not sell?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I understand not being able to decide. But I choose to play the game by the rules. If I could not, I would simply start my own game.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Greco knows what we are like and I'm sure he's laughing too.


Yes, he does and he is.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i held off posting in here, because i wasn't sure about what i would say. after careful consideration, and much back-and-forth, i decided i would keep the les paul. 
it's just so comfortable, and it knows my hands, if you know what i mean. the strat is actually the more versatile/functional guitar, and i would be happy with it if it was all i had. but if i have to make a choice, i'm keeping the lp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Then I guess you don't know your guitars very well. I knew which one single guitar I'd keep before the question was asked.
> Of course no one wants to go down to one guitar. Going down to one guitar would sacrifice a part of my life. So its really, "Which part of my life am I willing to sacrifice given a choice. And of course this is all hypothetical.
> Maybe think of it another way. Which guitar would you absolutely not sell?


I love presumptious people. Perhaps I know my guitars very well, and that is actually the issue? Perhaps nearly all my guitars have significance beyond dollar value, and that is the *actual* reason I havent decided?

Im well aware no one is actually coming to grab my guitars from me.

For the record, the only guitars I can sell are the fender strats.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

It would be my yamaha sg1802.... It would hurt to see the other 29 go....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Always try to see the positives. You could hang stuff on all the unused wall hangers. Also, Greco never said you couldn't keep the cases so you could store stuff in them. There's always a silver lining.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

It would have to be a Gibson ES175 because its rock, jazz, country, and its acoustic too. Not top end Martin acoustic, but it would do. 
Now I just have to get one...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Now I just have to get one...


Good one!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My Parker. I love that guitar more then anything. It has never let me down once. 

Reliable, versatile and lightweight. 

The tone is incredible. 

The word “chameleon” comes to mind when I think about my Parker. It’s a jack of all trades.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I've narrowed it down to two guitars; either my Gibson V90 Double which was the first real guitar I got in '94 or my '02 EBMM JP6 I custom ordered after finishing my first university degree in '02. If I'm going for sentimental reasons I'd keep the V, but for play I'd keep the EBMM since I've logged thousands of hours of play time on it.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

greco said:


> That top seems so yellow! Is it possible or is it just the lighting?


Lighting.

Martin D-18 Standard Acoustic Guitar | C.F. Martin Guitars


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

In the same vein as the "Your dream guitar" thread, I'll say my Tribute LP. This guitar is not perfect by any mean but there's too much history linked to it, I can't get rid of it!


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Out of what I have, easy: the 2014 SG Special. Coil taps, a neck that's not too slim or too chunky, and 24 frets give a lot of versatility.

If I was planning for only ever having one again, I'd probably get some sort of single cut with good upper fret access and a non-floating trem. I'd then drop some Seymour Duncan P Rails in them with the triple shot pickup rings. I have a horrible feeling this would mean that I ended up with a PRS.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

After further research, I'm changing my answer:


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

I’d keep my j-45. I mostly gig with an electric, but it would be silly to show up at a campfire with a Les Paul.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

If you asked me a year ago, I would have sworn that I would have kept one of my hollowbodies.

Now there is no question. I would keep my '16 R8. Color is closer to the bottom pic camera has a hard time.

C


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> After further research, I'm changing my answer:


I love those.

Looked into buying one but no one has them in stock which is understandable I suppose. I’d need to play one first but they’re god damn awesome although I’d probably get the one w/out the bigsby.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's going to be my 1996 ES336


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> It's going to be my 1996 ES336


I knew it...I just knew it would be this one all along! And I was right!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> I knew it...I just knew it would be this one all along! And I was right!


I just love the guitar. If I had to pick a second one, it will be the 1994 Fender Telecaster 1962 Reissue MIJ. I played that for about 10 years. I've changed the pickups a few times, the whole electronics have been changed. Other than that it's all stock. I have a few friends who have told me they'd like to be first dibs on it if I ever sell it. Lots of memories. Same as the 336 now. 
Hope to see you in September at the Riff Wrath.  Planning to stay later this time.


----------

